# Schnelles Längenmesssystem



## Mondmann (12 März 2009)

Hallo,
kennt jemand einen Anbieter von sehr schnellen und genauen Längenmesssystem ? 
Idealerweise Berührungslos (Laser, etc....)

Es soll die Länge eines Flachbandes ermittelt werden mit der Genauigkeit von 0,15 mm. Die Anlage schneidet verschiedenen Bandlängen von 40 mm bis 1000 mm. Die schnellste Taktrate pro Schnitt der Anlage beträgt 200 ms.  

MFG

der Mondmann


----------



## hausenm (12 März 2009)

Balluf ist aber NICHT berührungsleo ebenfalls Haidenhain (beides Lineargeber werden unter anderem in CNC's verwendet). Wenn Du einen Anschlag (greifer etc. hast kann man eine VEGA- Sonde "vergewaltigen und anstatt einer Füllhöhe eine Länge messen (ist allerdings etwas aufwendig und nicht elegant). Bei Lasern braucht men eine Reflexionsfläche (siehe oben Greifer etc. den ich anpeilen kann). Dann würde ich aber zu den Lineargebern gehen (Hardware ist einfach: schnelle Zähler und eine Spur auswerten). 
Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2009)

Hallo,
wie kömmen denn die Schnittlängen zustande ?
Wird das Flachband von irgendwo abgewickelt und du willst dann nach Vorgabe einen Schnitt auslösen ?
Ganz generell - wenn du relativ genau messen möchtest, dann kommt aus meiner Sicht nur ein inkrementelles Mess-System in Frage ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Mondmann (12 März 2009)

Hi Ihr beiden,

Danke für eure antworten. Wir haben das schon einmal mit einem Inkrementalgeber probiert. Ist aber wegen der Handhabung (Dicke des Materials zwischen 1mm und 8 mm)  nicht praktikabel genug (zu viele Abschaltungen der Anlage durch Schlupf & Fehlmessungen, zu viel Fummelarbeit beim justieren).

Momentan wird die Schnittlänge durch einen Servo ermittelt. Dieser zieht von einen Puffer das Material zum Schneidewerkzeug.
Das Problem ist, wenn der Servo die Maßgenauigkeit nicht mehr Einhält (durch Schlupf z.b.) gehen Teile, die außer Maß sind, weiter. 

Momentan wird die Länge Stichprobenartig manuel kontrolliert und dieses soll nun automatisch passieren und bei jedem Teil.  

Habe mir schon mal überlegt, eine schnelle LS mit einer schnellen SPS zu nehmen und dieses über ein Schieberegister zu realisieren.   Das wäre momentan jedoch sehr Kostenaufwendig (Hardwarekosten) und ich müßte erst Versuche fahren, wie genau das ganze wird.

Eher erhoffe ich mir, das es schon fertige Messsysteme mit der Schnelligkeit und der Genauigkeit auf den Markt vorhanden sind (zum Beispiel im Bereich der CD Herstellung, Microchip Fertigung etc....) die ähnlich wie oben erwähnt arbeiten.

Ich bin da für jeden Tip sehr dankbar 


MFG

der Mondmann


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 März 2009)

Hallo,
ob es da etwas fertiges gibt, was du möglicherweise gebrauchen kannst, kann ich nicht sagen.

Zum Messen habe ich noch eine Frage :
Wie geht / ging denn die inkrementelle Längenmessung vonstande ?
Ich hätte es hier mit einem Federbelasteten Laufrad versucht an dem der Inkrementalgeber angebaut ist. Möglicherweise läßt sich dies so justieren, dass es bei keinem Material gerade nicht angetrieben wird, wohl aber wenn Material da ist. Es kann aber auch die ganze Zeit mitlaufen und du detektierst mit einem seperaten Ini das Material und läßt den Zähler nur mitlaufen, wenn der Ini belegt ist. Dadurch solltest du m.E. die Länge recht genau erfassen können.

Dennoch : wodurch entsteht denn der von dir genannte "Schlupf" ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Insane (13 März 2009)

Schau auch noch mal hier =) 

http://www.keyence.de/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2009)

...die haben auch so etwas...

http://www.intacton.de/de/products/INTACTON/OpticalMotionSensors/OpticalMotionSensors_base.html

gruß helmut​


----------



## AndreK (13 März 2009)

*Wie läuft das mit dem Band...?*

Keine Ahnung ob es hilft oder überhaupt passt:
Ich kenne von großen hydraulischen Kalksandsteinpressen Wegaufnehmer, weiß aber leider nicht mehr den Hersteller... sind Stäbe auf denen ein Ring (berührungslos) geführt wird. Das kann sehr schnell erfolgen und arbeitet bei den Pressen auf ca. 1/10mm genau. Die Länge von 1000mm ist kein Thema.

Die Dinger hatten auf noch ein bestimmtes Kommunikationsprotokoll (seriell) wofür es für die S5 damals extra Karten gab.

Ich meine das war irgendetwas mit SSI Absolutwertgeber...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2009)

AndreK schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es hilft oder überhaupt passt:
> Ich kenne von großen hydraulischen Kalksandsteinpressen Wegaufnehmer, weiß aber leider nicht mehr den Hersteller... sind Stäbe auf denen ein Ring (berührungslos) geführt wird. Das kann sehr schnell erfolgen und arbeitet bei den Pressen auf ca. 1/10mm genau. Die Länge von 1000mm ist kein Thema.
> 
> Die Dinger hatten auf noch ein bestimmtes Kommunikationsprotokoll (seriell) wofür es für die S5 damals extra Karten gab.
> ...


 
...vielleicht so etwas ähnliches...http://www.mtssensor.de/Magnetostriktion.26.0.html?&MP=12-233


----------



## AndreK (13 März 2009)

*Genau...*

..........


----------



## TommyG (14 März 2009)

Und

wenn man die Geschwindigkeit des Bandes herunter setzt?

ok, Produktivität, aber wenn 5% weniger Speed 10% weniger Verschnitt machen, dann rechnet sich das schnell.

Diese inkrementale Reibrolle, am Besten mit echtem Gummi als Belag, halte ich für gut. Wenn der Haltearm dann auf Position Material da/ nicht da auswerten kann, dazu noch eine Regelung, Impulse/ Cutterhub, dass müsste funzen...

Greetz, Tom


----------

